# Ritz products recalled



## wimpy69 (Jul 22, 2018)

Recalled due to whey salmonella problem. All products recalled on Ritz website. Buy god, crackers!!


----------



## old sarge (Jul 22, 2018)

Seems like it is the ritz bits and the ritz sandwich varieties. Plain old crackers were not in the list.

https://kdvr.com/2018/07/22/several-ritz-cracker-products-recalled-over-salmonella-fears/


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2018)

Canada......
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/about-t...ng/2018-07-20/eng/1532132946628/1532132952548


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 22, 2018)

Saw that on the list, just an ironic statement.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 22, 2018)

So have salmonella detection methods gotten a lot better recently or are we just having a rash of poor quality control in the food industry this year?


----------

